# Phrag Tara Lang



## phrag guy (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are two plants from same flask.
The cross is Grande x Barbera LeAnn


----------



## toddybear (Apr 12, 2008)

You would never say there was Grande in that cross....Barbara Leann, yes. The second one is lovely!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Russ, I would bet my life that that cross is mislabled. Was barbera leanne the pod parent? It might self pollenate like fischerii is known to do. So when you put the grande pollen on the flower, it had already pollenated itself. I assume you did the cross yourself?

Those flowers are more what I would expect from a selfing of Barbara leanne.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't see Grande in this, either. 
I love the first one.


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the pouch on the first and the shape of the second but both are lovely.

Shaun


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't do it! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 12, 2008)

Love the color! but I agree with the others, it doesn't show any Grande influence at all?


----------



## Gilda (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely color on the second one:clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 13, 2008)

I did not make the cross but I thing Grande was the pod parent.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 13, 2008)

Very beautiful!

:clap:


----------



## Candace (Apr 13, 2008)

> I did not make the cross but I thing Grande was the pod parent.



I'd send photos to the vendor. There was certainly a mix up with labels or at the flaskers.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 15, 2008)

No Way, There Is No Grande Here...mislabelled Flassks....


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 15, 2008)

Cute and lovely... whatever it may be...


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2008)

toddybear said:


> You would never say there was Grande in that cross....Barbara Leann, yes. The second one is lovely!



:clap::clap: I agree!


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice


----------

